

Ask HN: What are extremely innovative marketplace ideas? - ThomasFreud

Hello guys,<p>I am looking for ideas for marketplaces which are extremely innovative&#x2F;thrilling&#x2F;bizarre...<p>I really appreciate your answer!
======
1337biz
Obligatory reference: Fiverr! I just love that place. It is like going through
a 99c store with all kind of affordable oddities.

~~~
trafficlight
It's incredible the things you can get done for $5. Just recently I had a
professional quality commercial voice-over done. And I had my logo digitized
for a very specific embroidery machine. I don't know how they can afford to
spend the time doing such things.

~~~
1337biz
There is lots of potential there. I wish they had some API so one could create
a shopping front and get everything handled by pre-screened fiverr providers.
But I guess there are already many doing similar arbitrage businesses via
virtual assistants that just coordinate fiverr orders all day long.

------
livestyle
A cool marketplace is Uber in a way.

A lot of service industries could be used in a marketplace scenario similar to
Uber.

~~~
ThomasFreud
do you have a link? Because I cannot find it ;(

~~~
1337biz
how about [https://www.uber.com/](https://www.uber.com/)

